# توليد الكهرباء من الطاقه الشمسيه في الفضاء .....فكره واعده .



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2007)

21 آب/أغسطس 2007
*باحثون أميركيون: توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية في الفضاء فكرة ذات مستقبل واعد*​ 
مشروع تجريبي صغير لإثبات جدوى الفكرة قد يساعد في الحث على إجراء مزيد من الأبحاث​ 






​ 

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]برج من الألواح الشمسية التي تدور فوق نقطة ثابتة على الأرض الممتدة نحو الفضاء، قد يتمكن من جمع الطاقة لاستخدامها على الأرض. (ناسا )[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]------------------------------[/FONT]​من أندزجيه زفاينسكي، المحرر في موقع يو إس إنفو 
بداية النص​ 
واشنطن، 21 آب/أغسطس، 2007- لو كان بالإمكان إرسال أشعة الطاقة الشمسية مباشرة من الفضاء، لتمكنت بعثات إغاثة المنكوبين بالكوارث من تزويد جميع أجهزتها بالكهرباء دون الحاجة إلى أكثر من بضعة هوائيات ومحوّلات نقّالة، ولكان بإمكان المخيّمين استخدام هذه الطاقة لطهو الطعام دون الحاجة إلى استخدام أكثر من جهاز شبيه بالهاتف الخلوي (النقال).
ولكن المستفيدين الرئيسيين من مثل هذا الإنجاز التكنولوجي الفذ ستكون المجتمعات السكانية المحلية التي ستتمكن من استخدام الطاقة الشمسية المنقولة من الفضاء مباشرة إلى شبكات خطوطها الكهربائية. وتنتشر حالياً المحطات الأرضية المولدة للكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية في مختلف أنحاء العالم. ولكن حدة أشعة الشمس على سطح الأرض أقل بثماني مرات مما هي عليه في مدارها المعتاد. ولذلك فإن البحاثة الأميركيين طرحوا تساؤلا عما إذا كان من الممكن جمعها في الفضاء ثم بث طاقتها إلى الأرض عن طريق حزمة موجات أشعة بالغة القصر.
وقد اقترحوا وضع أقمار صناعية ضخمة في مدارات في الفضاء، تكون عبارة عن أجسام عملاقة قابلة للتمدد، وتكون مكونة من ألواح وهوائيات قادرة على تجميع أشعة الشمس لتحويلها إلى طاقة كهربائية بحيث تقوم بتلك المهمة بالتحديد . ومن ثم يمكن تحويل حزمة الأشعة، لدى تلقيها في محطات الاستقبال الموجودة على سطح الأرض، إلى تيار كهربائي أو وقود اصطناعي يتدفقان بشكل متواصل إلى شبكات خطوط الكهرباء بغض النظر عن الفصل (صيفاً أم شتاء) أو الطقس أو المكان، وذلك على النقيض من التيار الكهربائي المولد في المحطات الأرضية المستخدمة للطاقة الشمسية.
وقد درست وزارة الطاقة ووكالة الطيران والفضاء الأميركية القومية (ناسا) هذه الفكرة. وفي أواسط التسعينات من القرن الماضي، وضعت دراسة قامت بها ناسا برئاسة جون مانكنز خريطة طريق لعملية الأبحاث والتطوير المتعلقة بذلك أقرها مجلس الأبحاث القومي. وتصورت خريطة الطريق وجود عشرات من محطات توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية في مدارها الثابت فوق نقطة محددة على كوكب الأرض أثناء دورانه بحلول عام 2050، ترسل ما بين ألفي مليون واط وخمسة آلاف مليون واط من الطاقة الكهربائية إلى مناطق متعددة على كوكب الأرض. ولكن مانكنز قال إن البرنامج "أُهمل لعدم وجود أي منظمة مسؤولة عن برامج الفضاء وأمن الطاقة معا."
وقال لموقع يو إس إنفو إن التكنولوجيا الضرورية لتحويل الفكرة إلى حقيقة واقعة حققت تقدماً "هائلاً" في العقود القليلة الماضية. وأوضح على سبيل المثال أن كفاءة توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية وإرسال الكهرباء بدون أسلاك أصبحت أكثر من أربعة أضعاف ما كانت عليه، مما يتيح تقليص حجم وكتلة وكلفة أنظمة توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية إلى حد كبير.
وقد أبلغ مارتن هوفرت، رئيس دائرة العلوم التطبيقية السابق في جامعة نيويورك، نادي كابيتول هيل (مبنى الكونغرس) في آب/أغسطس أنه يمكن لعملية الأبحاث والتطوير المتعلقة بالطاقة الشمسية في الفضاء التقدم مستخدمة التكنولوجيات المتوفرة حاليا.​ 





ربما تمكنت صفوف الألواح العملاقة من جمع الطاقة الشمسية في الفضاء لاستخدامها في مجالات متنوعة على الأرض وفي الفضاء. (ناسا)
---------------------------​ 
ولكن الكلفة المحتملة ما زالت مرتفعة مما يثني رجال الأعمال والحكومة عن الاستثمار في المشروع. وتصل الكلفة الرئيسية، المتعلقة بنقل المعدات والمواد إلى المدار على متن مكوك فضائي، إلى 20 ألف دولار للكيلوغرام الواحد، من الحمولة التي يمكن لمركبة فضائية نقلها. ويعتقد مؤيدو فكرة توليد الكهرباء من الأشعة الشمسية الفضائية أن المشروع سيصبح قابلاً للتطبيق من الناحية الاقتصادية إذا ما تم التوصل إلى تقليص كلفة نقل الحمولة بحيث تصبح أقل من 200 دولار للكيلوغرام الواحد، وإذا ما تم التوصل إلى تقليص مجمل كلفة إيصال المعدات وقيام الربوطات بتجميعها أثناء وجودها في موقعها الثابت إزاء الأرض إلى أقل من 3 آلاف و500 دولار للكيلوغرام الواحد.
وقال مانكنز إنه من غير المرجح أن يتم تحقيق ذلك قريباً وأن صنع مركبة لتكون منصة إطلاق يمكن استخدامها أكثر من مرة، وهي مركبة ضرورية لتقليص التكاليف بشكل كبير، سيتطلب في نهاية الأمر استثماراً حكوميا. ولكنه أضاف أن مشروعاً تجريبياً صغيراً يثبت جدوى فكرة توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية الفضائية يمكن أن يساعد في إقناع المتشككين وفي توفير مبرر سياسي قوي لمثل ذلك الاستثمار.
ويعتقد مانكنز أن الحكومة الأميركية ستعود على الأرجح إلى فكرة توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية في الفضاء نظراً لفوائدها ومجالات استخدامها الكثيرة المحتملة، بما فيها توفير الطاقة الكهربائية لاستكشاف الفضاء وتطوير الموارد الفضائية تجاريا.
وقد تدارست اللجنة الفرعية الخاصة بالعلوم في مجلس النواب الأميركي في أيلول/سبتمبر 2006، الفكرة ضمن جلسة استماع ومساءلة حول تكنولوجيا تغير المناخ. وعلاوة على ذلك، تجري وزارة الدفاع حالياً دراسة جدوى حول توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية في الفضاء. ومن المقرر أن تُستكمل الدراسة في شهر أيلول/سبتمبر القادم.
ولكن مانكنز أقر على الرغم من ذلك بأن مناصرته لهذه التكنولوجيا قد تكون فكرة خيالية إلى حد ما.
وأردف قائلا: "ولكن عندما ينظر المرء إلى نوع الأمور التي ننفق عليها كمجتمع عصري آلاف ملايين الدولارات، فإن فكرة (دعم) الحصول على طاقة نظيفة من معين لا ينضب تعتبر هدفاً جيدا."​


----------



## robert_nfs (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: توليد الكهرباء من الطاقه الشمسيه في الفضاء .....فكره واعده .*

*مشكور على موضوك الحلو .. بس كنت عايز اعرف سبب حذف موضوعى؟؟ و المفروض احط موضوع زى ده فين ؟؟ و ليه دلوقتى مش قادر احط موضوع جديدى .. اعزنى عن اسئلى الكتيره بس انا مبتدئ فى المنتدى .. شكرا *


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: توليد الكهرباء من الطاقه الشمسيه في الفضاء .....فكره واعده .*



robert_nfs قال:


> *مشكور على موضوك الحلو .. بس كنت عايز اعرف سبب حذف موضوعى؟؟ و المفروض احط موضوع زى ده فين ؟؟ و ليه دلوقتى مش قادر احط موضوع جديدى .. اعزنى عن اسئلى الكتيره بس انا مبتدئ فى المنتدى .. شكرا *


أهلا بيك حبيبي .
بالنسبه لموضوعك : تم حذفه لأنه ليس فيه أي علاقه يالثقافه أو العلوم ....و كما تلاحظ القسم اٍسمه ( الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي ) .
لو كنت أعرف أي قسم يناسب موضوعك ......لكنت نقلت موضوعك .....لكن لا أظن أن هناك قسم مناسب له .......راجع أسماء الأقسام و تأكد .
للعلم : موضوعك تم تكراره كثيرا هنا في السابق( من أعضاء آخرين ) .
أما عن عدم قدرتك عن فتح مواضيع جديده : ممكن تحط سؤالك في ( قسم الشكاوي العام ) فليس عندي الصلاحيه لمعرفة السبب .....و هذه من صلاحيات المشرف العام تحديدا .....و ممكن هناك تحط اٍستفسار لو كان هناك قسم مناسب لموضوعك المحذوف حتى يتم التأكد .
منتظرين مواضيع جميله تلتزم بوظيفة الأقسام و تخصصها .
و أتمنى أن لا تتحسس من تطبيق القوانين التنظيميه .
أهلا بيك و سهلا .


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: توليد الكهرباء من الطاقه الشمسيه في الفضاء .....فكره واعده .*

شكراا يا قلم حر على الموضوع

المهم دا

شوف كل حاجه فيها تكنولوجيا تبقى امريكا

ربنا يوفقك فى كل اعمالك​


----------



## قلم حر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: توليد الكهرباء من الطاقه الشمسيه في الفضاء .....فكره واعده .*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكراا يا قلم حر على الموضوع​
> 
> المهم دا​
> شوف كل حاجه فيها تكنولوجيا تبقى امريكا​
> ...


فعلا : أمريكا أساس التكنولوجيا .
أوروبا بدرجه أقل بكتير.
اليابان النسخ المقلده ذات الجوده العاليه مع تطويرات .
الصين النسخ الرخيصه التي في متناول الجميع .
روسيا بس في التكنولوجيا العسكريه ....و بعض التخصصات الأخرى ( خصوصا الميكانيك ) .

لكن في آخر فتره حققت بعض الدول مثل الصين تطورات هائله .
لكن  تزال أمريكا على قمه الهرم التكنولوجي .
شكرا لتشجييعك المستمر .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: توليد الكهرباء من الطاقه الشمسيه في الفضاء .....فكره واعده .*

بالتوفيق وعقبال ما مصر تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية في مصر من الشمس
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## قلم حر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: توليد الكهرباء من الطاقه الشمسيه في الفضاء .....فكره واعده .*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> بالتوفيق وعقبال ما مصر تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية في مصر من الشمس
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


أهلا بيك .
هو ما فيش في مصر سخانات للماء تعمل بالطاقه الشمسيه ( للاٍستخدام في المنازل )؟
منور الموضوع .


----------



## الجوكر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: توليد الكهرباء من الطاقه الشمسيه في الفضاء .....فكره واعده .*

ربنا يباركك موضوع هايل


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: توليد الكهرباء من الطاقه الشمسيه في الفضاء .....فكره واعده .*

مصر بتسخدمها بس بنسبة صغيرة اوي وبتكلفها عالية 
ومش منتشرة 
يعني قليلة اوي في الصحراء بس


----------



## قلم حر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: توليد الكهرباء من الطاقه الشمسيه في الفضاء .....فكره واعده .*



الجوكر قال:


> ربنا يباركك موضوع هايل


شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: توليد الكهرباء من الطاقه الشمسيه في الفضاء .....فكره واعده .*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> مصر بتسخدمها بس بنسبة صغيرة اوي وبتكلفها عالية
> ومش منتشرة
> يعني قليلة اوي في الصحراء بس


شكرا للمعلومه .
بالتوفيق ليك و لكل شعب مصر .


----------

